# bathroom accident



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

So my lovely 'litter trained' hedgie had what us humans would call 'an accident' last night it seems. Rather than running and using the bathroom on her wheel, this morning I found pee & poop in the corners behind the wheel. This wouldn't be an issue as previously we were using a pan and the wheel sat in it. Challenge is now she has a CWS. The base as many know is very large so I don't have a pan for it to sit in. I've just been putting paper towel across the base. 

Ugh, I went to spot clean the poop this morning & accidentally put my hand in a puddle of pee that was under the liner.  

I'm hoping this isn't a reoccurring thing. I'm looking for some "I've been in the same boat!" as well as suggestions. If she has 'an accident' again tonight we'll have to think of another set up for the bathroom area.

(I tell you I did get pretty nervous then when I first walked towards the cage and didn't see any poop on the wheel :? )


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have the same problem. Miki and Marley have forsaken their litterbox to poo in the corner behind the CWS. Merlin always did poo in the corner but his litterbox no longer fits there. The only solution I found was to use the base off one of my bucket wheels which Yuri has and he continues to poo in front of his wheel on his paper towel. You could try putting some paper towel behind in the corner behind the wheel.


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

I also had this problem with Wilbur. I decided to lose the base of my CWS and mount it to the side of his cage. I raised it high enough to slide a litter pan underneath and it catches the flying poos and Wilbur either uses the litter pan or his wheel only now


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

I think you should be thankful your hedgie goes in one spot at all. Some aren't litter-trainable, such as my guy, his poo just goes everywhere. Good luck!


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh trust me I am!! Before we switched to the CWS, if she wasn't on the wheel she seemed to prefer the very corner of her cage, so maybe we're reverting back.

I'm going to lay some extra paper towel tonight & see how it goes.


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Ender has always gone under or behind his wheel when he's not going in his wheel. I just figure he feels safer hiding under the wheel than anywhere else. I just make sure to have a more absorbant litter under there.

Jodi


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Completely off topic, but I just love the name Ender! (from the books, right?) 

:lol:


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Yep, I love Ender's Game and Ender's Shadow. 

Jodi


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I am wondering on some advice for potty train my newly born hoglet Sonic Tiberious Hegdgehog (named after my childhood hero and also a name that sounded cool). I am still pretty new to hedgehogs, and well I got him about two days ago and he really has bonded to me pretty fast.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

When you say newly born, how old are you talking? And if you do a search there are multiple threads on potty training already on this forum. the search bar is at the top right of the page, just type in potty training and many threads will come up.


----------

